# Why am I getting commercials before I start recordings?



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

It wasn't happening before. My Bolt still does this, but I was able to start all my recordings on the Edge without the commercials first. 

It's a simple matter to press fast-forward or whatever I'm doing that ends me back to the recording, but it's annoying. Especially since one commercial was very loud.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

HarleyRandom said:


> It wasn't happening before. My Bolt still does this, but I was able to start all my recordings on the Edge without the commercials first.
> 
> It's a simple matter to press fast-forward or whatever I'm doing that ends me back to the recording, but it's annoying. Especially since one commercial was very loud.


If you call TiVo and ask them to remove them they will have them gone within 48 hours…. I agree… very annoying!! You may also send them an email.


----------

